# Moving day



## fernballan (Jun 23, 2018)

My new garage 22x15


----------



## RandyM (Jun 23, 2018)

What a great space. Good for you! 

But! 15 x 22 what? It certainly isn't feet.


----------



## MonkMan (Jun 23, 2018)

meters
That would be 49.21' x 72.17'
Wow, great space!


----------



## brino (Jun 23, 2018)

Wow!
My entire shop and all my multiple storage sheds would fit inside there with room to spare.
I can't even fit a car in the two car garage workshop anymore.....

-brino


----------



## fernballan (Jun 23, 2018)

RandyM said:


> What a great space. Good for you!
> 
> But! 15 x 22 what? It certainly isn't feet.


Sorry Meters


----------



## kvt (Jun 23, 2018)

nice,   So did the car come with it.    

I can only dream of a shop that big.


----------



## tjb (Jun 23, 2018)

Now the fun really begins.  Loading that space up with toys (er, tools).

Congratulations.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## fernballan (Jun 23, 2018)

kvt said:


> nice,   So did the car come with it.
> 
> I can only dream of a shop that big.[/QUO
> It's my car a Citroen CX  1986
> It's too big and too expensive for me but the move became acute. I'm looking for a smaller garage


----------



## kvt (Jun 23, 2018)

I was thinking Citroen,  but the last time I saw one was in the 80s while in England.   
A sorry to here that it is to expensive.   It can't be to big,   I did not think we could have to big a place for a shop.   That much more stuff we can put in it.


----------



## fernballan (Aug 12, 2018)

Have got a smaller garage! But it's a bit too small, but cheap hire. Im building an upstairs. So I get fit with all the machines.
Installing new doors, 5000x4500 mm,isolate one wall.Upstairs I have a measuring room.A pallet with precision tools


----------

